# Binding Size Advice



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking at 2017 K2 Lien FS and the Large goes up to an 11 and I wear a Burton Ruler 11. Would these be the right size to get or should I get the XL ?


----------



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

If it matters these are going on a 153 Funslinger.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

If you also wear a size 11 in street shoes then I'll be so bold as to say that your size 11 boots are too big for you. If that's the case then get smaller boots and then buy smaller bindings. If you buy big bindings to fit too-big boots then you may be wasting your money and not getting the best ride. Properly fit boots are essential to good board control. Properly fit boots are usually a size or more smaller than your street shoes. I've noticed that a lot of people in 11 size boots end up figuring out that they should really be wearing a 10 (or even a 9.5) and then they realize that the bindings they own --often multiple pairs- are really too big for them.

I realize this is not an answer to your question. I saw a low post count and took a stab at giving you some advice I thought might be timely.


----------



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

I am wearing the proper size boot for my foot, tested out multiple sizes at a boot shop before we agreed they were the best size for my feet. They hurt like hell at first but after heat molding and some wear they're comfy now but thanks for the reply.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Burton's modern boots all have a reduced footprint, relatively speaking. You should be able to fit the smaller bindings. I'd say the footprint of your boot is prolly more like a 10. The only way to know if it fits to your satisfaction is to try it. You can buy the bigger one but you may have problems centering the bindings on the board correctly.


----------



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Gonna try the Large and hope for the best, too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

As Fielding already said, you don't need an L binding, just a M one. Buying an L binding for a pair of Burton 11 Boots, the bindings will feel a bit large. It's in the limit for an M binding but if you have a regular board, I would choose a M binding.
My boots are size 10 Ions and I still have a lot of strap left in my M Cartel bindings when I strap-in. So even if I had 2 sizes up, size 11, it would definitely fit in an M binding.
If you use an M binding, try to check out if your binding brand sells a gas pedal extension because you will need one.


----------



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

From what I can see the Medium Lien FS binding fits boot size 5-9, Large fits 8-12 and XL 11-15. This is what I'm basing my sizing on for getting the Large binding to go with my size 11 boot. After looking at the Cartel sizing it seems as Burton has S,M and L where K2 has S,M, L and XL which is why I need a Large in that binding and not a Medium.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Well then that's correct. I was referring only to the burton bindings. If the specs of those bindings are like that, then you should buy the L ones.


----------

